# Ben Pearson Pony



## littlelefty (Aug 18, 2009)

My wife picked up a used Ben Pearson Pony 700 for me at a garage sale for $5. Looks to be in decent shape. 35# which will be good for working on form.

It is 60" in length. What type and length string do you recommend?

I think I read somewhere that it should have a brace height of 6 1/2 to 7 1/2.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

56" b50 dacron


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> I think I read somewhere that it should have a brace height of 6 1/2 to 7 1/2.


According to Pearson stats, that is correct.


----------



## littlelefty (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## shamus005 (Jan 24, 2009)

Pictures?


----------



## bowhuntermo (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a Ben Pearson Pony and need a string fot it also where and what size its a 25# 60``


----------



## CONick64 (Mar 5, 2010)

Same size, string size is for legnth, not for poundage, so you are good with a 56" as well. Go with B50 dacron for the material, as previously stated.


----------



## bowhuntermo (Nov 5, 2006)

they say it will actually be a 52 or 54 by amo does that sound correct?


----------

